# A bit of a problem with my Pentax k1000



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello everyone.  I'm new here.  It looks as if my camera was damaged on my last visit to Asia.  When I look through the viewfinder I see what appears to be a crack or something.  It started out very small, but it seems to be growing.  If I take off the lens I get the same problem.  I have attached a picture I took with a digital cam of what I'm seeing through the viewfinder.  Any suggestions as to which part it might be and if I could fix it myself would be appreciated.  Thank you in advance.


Well, I just tried to attach that pic, but it says I can't because administrator hasn't given me permission.  This is my first post.


----------



## MissCream (Jun 22, 2011)

Read the sticky on how to post pictures


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

So I have to host the photo on another site to just post it here?


----------



## MissCream (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol yeah... 

Is the crack showing up in the pictures?


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok.  After hosting the pic on photobucket and trying to copy a few different formats, all of which show as yellow and say copied, I tried to paste them in the URL box and keep getting invalid URL.


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/aslan612/Camera.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


It doesn't show on the pictures, but it seems like my pics are coming out lighter than they were before.


----------



## JoshC. (Jun 22, 2011)

Try pasting it between:


----------



## MissCream (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't see what you're talking about!


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

You're kidding, right?  The black thing in the foreground?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2011)

Your post should look like this:

[img]http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn70/aslan612/Camera.jpg[/img]

That should get the image to show up.

Can you see it when you take the lens off and look at the mirror?


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

I tried it.  Says invalid URL when I did that or copied any of the formats given on Photobucket.  Makes me want to run around in traffic.


Misscream added my pic above cause she's a genius.  See the horizontal thing that looks like an insect smashed in the pic?


----------



## MissCream (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought that was flowers or something... No effing clue what the hell that is... Sorry!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2011)

mordred612 said:


> I tried it.  Says invalid URL when I did that or copied any of the formats given on Photobucket.  Makes me want to run around in traffic.



Copy the last option, the one with the ..... then paste that without any modifications.

My guess is it's mold.


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea, it started out kind of small and is growing.  When you turn the camera just a bit it seems like it has depth.  I'm wondering if the viewfinder isn't cracked or something.  When I take off the lens I don't see any crack on the mirror.


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, the image of the crack may be distorted, but that looks like growing mold spores, or some kind of plant life. 

If it is a crack and it's distorted (I imagine it's very difficult to get a good picture of it), then it is on your lens, your viewfinder or focusing screen. Did you clean inside your camera with a brush recently?


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> mordred612 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried it.  Says invalid URL when I did that or copied any of the formats given on Photobucket.  Makes me want to run around in traffic.
> ...


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

Didn't clean it off with a brush.  I almost never remove the lens, but when I did there was no crack on the mirror.  I think the edges are too defined to be any kind of mold.  It looks kind of like a mirror or glass that has been cracked, but I'm not really familiar with an exploded view of the camera.  Considered taking it apart, but I've not tried to do that before.  Wouldn't imagine it would be that difficult.  I'm wondering how hard it would be to replace any part that is bad.  It is a really nice camera.


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree, probably a crack. I didn't neccesarily think mold, it just looks odd in that image.

If you see it without the lens, and it's not on the mirror, then it is on or under the focusing screen or the viewfinder. Focusing creens scratch easy, so if you start messing with it, be careful.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2011)

mordred612 said:


> I tried to copy and paste all 4 options with no modifications and it said invalid URL.
> I then took the IMG from the front and back and pasted again with the same result.



Are you pasting the link directly into your post, or using the "Image" icon?


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was using the image icon which appears to be the wrong thing to do.  I get it now.


----------



## MissCream (Jun 22, 2011)

mordred612 said:


> I was using the image icon which appears to be the wrong thing to do.  I get it now.



10 points!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2011)

You can use the icon, but you need to deselect the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" option.


----------



## mordred612 (Jun 22, 2011)

Deducted or added?  I can't afford to get any deducted.  Please be gentle.  It seemed like the intuitive way to do it.


----------

